# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Tìm nguyên nhân gây ra tình trạng iPhone mất âm thanh

## minhhienbtv

1. Tìm nguyên nhân gây ra tình trạng iPhone mất âm thanh

– Đối với dock : Bạn thử cắm iPhone vào dock sau đó bạn hãy tháo ra và thử lại, cách này chỉ là kích hoạt lại các ứng dụng nào đó không nhận ra dock khi cắm vào.

– Đối với tai nghe : Bạn thử cắm tai nghe vào sau đó tháo ra bạn thử tăng giảm âm lượng xem HUD có thông báo có tai nghe không.

– Có thể do lỗi tức thời nào đó nên bạn chỉ cần khởi động lại máy nếu gặp các lỗi này.

----------

